# Hobie inflatable amas/sidekicks



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi have any of you guys put these blow up jobs on an adventure? was it worth it? were you pleased with them? any info would be good,I'm thinking about putting them on my Yak when it gets here..

All the best

Roller


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

A guy from my local area bought a Revo and sail kit. He tipped it twice under sail and was going to sell it. I put it in the for sale section for him on this forum. Anyway, after finding a buyer for him, he changed his mind and decided to try the sidekicks first. I saw him packing up the other day and stopped for a chat. He loves the side kicks and is keeping his yak. ;-)


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Roller,

We have sidekicks on our Outfitter, just for extra stability when sailing. SUV has just fitted sidekicks to his Outback as well, also for sailing.

We have found them to be really good. They don't get in the way when fishing either, they just make the yak that little bit more stable in the rough conditions as well.

Cheers,
Georgia ;-)


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks I think I'll order them for my Adventure, that is unless I get the Adventure Island...


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

roller said:


> Thanks I think I'll order them for my Adventure, that is unless I get the Adventure Island...


get the AI


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

I've got a set on my Hobie Outback and I reackon they're great. Although I never tipped the yak before fitting, I nearly did once in rough weather at night trying to pull in an anchor and another time had a playful seal nearly capsize me. With the sidekicks on I think it would be nearly impossible to tip and now I can walk along the kayak from end to end and at times sight cast standing up. Things like a call of nature no longer require the skills of a circus balancer. As far as slowing the speed of the kayak down, it probably does a bit, but not enough to really notice the difference. Cheers Paul


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

are these available for all of the hobie range?


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Del said:


> are these available for all of the hobie range?


Thats what I would like to know, are the sidekicks compatible with the Adventure


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

roller said:


> Del said:
> 
> 
> > are these available for all of the hobie range?
> ...


Seeingas the Adventure Islander comes with ama's and a sail I would think so


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

i have a Quest lined up.. so was curious for a bit more stability..


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

I don't see any reason why the Hobie sidekicks couldn't be fitted to any kayak. I'm sure any of the dealers would be happy to discuss it. Cheers Paul


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

FISHPEDDLER said:


> I don't see any reason why the Hobie sidekicks couldn't be fitted to any kayak. I'm sure any of the dealers would be happy to discuss it. Cheers Paul


The dealers in the UK are useless.......


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Del said:


> i have a Quest lined up.. so was curious for a bit more stability..


A Quest feallah? Nice kayak! :lol:

I'm getting a pair for the Outback also, so's I can stand (maybe even bowfish from it). Have a chat with Kym at Binks Marine West Beach.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah a quest... ya know much bout them????

LOL

yeah id love a bit more stability if i hit open water. would def be an advantage!


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

How about a photo or link to a photo of them? Got me interested for my father who is a bit nervous on his yak. (having fallen out of his canoe several times!)


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Page 8, just under the Turbo fins:
http://www.hobiecat.com/media/pdf/e2008 ... yak_PA.pdf


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Ta for that. They look ok, dunno if I am game to ring up and ask how much though!


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

The sidekicks can be attached to any sit-on kayak which has a suitable mounting surface (usually behind the seating position. The mounting point needs to be solid- like a reinforced gunwale, (not just a flat thin deck area).
They have some height adjustment, but not enough to make them useable on a high-sided craft like a canadian canoe.
They are inflatable, so therefore can be dismantled and stowed inside until required.
You wouldn't need them on a Quest unless you want to stand up with confidence.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Feral said:


> They look ok, dunno if I am game to ring up and ask how much though!


My dealer quoted me a little more than $250, but a little less than $280.


----------



## SPRIKE (Apr 24, 2009)

Mclean Outdoors list them for $283.00 :shock:. They also mention a mounting kit for $56.50 :? 
http://www.macleanoutdoors.com.au/sail_sidekick.htm. They seem pretty happy to help and offer advice :lol: in a nice way.


----------



## samw (Jul 1, 2009)

Try this http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/access ... ekick.html


----------



## samw (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry didnt read last few posts


----------

